# APR Stage 2 ECU Upgrade, APR Cast Race DP and APR Race Midpipes



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR Stage 2 ECU Upgrade maximizes performance on the stock turbo! This upgrade requires the APR Inlet System, APR RS3 Intercooler System or APR TT RS Intercooler System, and APR Race DP with the APR Race Midpipe Exhaust System and produces 499-574 HP with 468-530 FT-LBS of torque, depending on octane. Gains as high as 92-165 HP and 113-165 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band with improved turbocharger spool and improved pedal mapping. To get more power, the vehicle can be outfitted with an upgraded intake, catback exhaust, a quality TB inlet pipe and other small modifications without requiring any new modification to the ECU. For vehicles that are incompatible with the upgraded APR Inlet System, expected reduced output.


_Please visit our website for graphs of all octanes at the wheels, crank and gain over stock[/url]

APR Stage 2 is available with either the factory exhaust crackle, or a more aggressive “Pops and Bangs” exhaust crackle. This more aggressive option lengthens the duration of the exhaust crackle, increases the volume slightly, and operates in more mods, such as lifting off the throttle and changing gears. This is only enabled in Sport and Sport Manual mode. We do not suggest using the more aggressive mode unless the vehicle is catless. Furthermore, cold-startup exhaust noise and operation is dramatically reduced on all Stage 2 modes, and Sport mode opens the exhaust flaps at all times.

All APR Stage 2 modes are equipped with new features that help to reduce wheel spin and aid in 60 FT and 0-60 times on street tires and unprepped surfaces. However, for vehicles equipped with much better tires and surface prep, an optional “High-Grip” E85 mode is available to maximize launching performance!

APR Stage 2 is available for 91 AKI, 93 AKI, 100 AKI, 104 AKI and E85 fuel grades in North America, and 95 RON, 98 RON, 102 RON, 104 RON, 108 RON and E85 fuel grades in the Rest of the World.

Please note, our E85 software is not a full flex fuel program. In this mode the engine is only designed to work on E85, as found directly at the pump, including both summer and winter blends from E60-E85. Using traditional pump fuels in this mode may result in engine damage. Do not manually blend with traditional pump fuel or race fuels or use race specific barrels of E85. To ensure proper E85 content levels, APR recommends using an E85 content sensor. Before using Ethanol, educate yourself and follow our switching guide. For maximum safety, especially on vehicles that see road course use, or long autobahn top speed runs, APR recommends NGK heat range 9 (NGK-R7437-9) spark plugs gapped to 0.024" ±0.002" or 0.6mm ±0.05mm with a change interval of 10-15,000 mi or 16-24,000 km. DO NOT remove or unplug the exhaust valve actuator motors. Doing so will cause the ECU to greatly reduce output.



The APR Race DP and Midpipes are the ultimate exhaust upgrade for the Auti 2.5 TFSI EVO! This system is sold in multiple configurations and is completely compatible with every component in the factory exhaust system, allowing you to customize the exhaust to your desire. We upgrade various components, which allow for better turbocharger response and power delivery, while delivering an enhanced 5 cylinder symphony you’ll love! Expect only the best components and highest quality and manufacturing techniques, and to fully enjoy the full system, get the APR Stage 2 ECU Upgrade at no charge over APR Stage 1/1+ with the included free upgrade code!

*APR Race DP*

The APR Race DP features a port-matched outlet connected to a smooth, 4” continuous-radius cast-bend, with an ultra-smooth cast-Y that splits the system into a dual 2.5” exhaust path. In contrary, the factory DP has a sharp transition exiting the turbo, which dumps directly into a massive and hot catalyst that keeps your engine bay toasty. From there the system splits into kinked piping, with less than ~2” of diameter on one side and ~2.3” on the other. The factory system wasn’t designed with ultimate performance in mind like our system.

The system is made from T304 stainless steel. The cast Y is electropolished, and all non-cast piping is mandrel bent with a brushed finish. As always, we only use argon-backpurged TIG welding techniques to assemble the systems.



The system features precision laser cut brackets with integrated PIM nuts for a reliable connection to the factory bracket. Our CNC machined v-band and OEM-style 3-bolt-flanges are precision cut and extremely flat ensuring an accurate seal. We include new gaskets and copper plated nuts as well. Both O2 sensors bungs are cast and welded on top of the system in such a way as to prevent from protruding into the exhaust flow path. Lastly, we use OEM-style flex sections that are fully sealed with a corrugated inner liner for improved airflow. This design also resists billowing, rubbing, rattling and fraying, as is common with other types of flex sections.



The APR Race DP is compatible with the factory midpipes and our midpipes. This component, and APR Race Midpipes, is required for Stage 2, and includes a free authorization code to upgrade from APR Stage 1 or 1+ to Stage 2 at no additional charge.

*APR Race Midpipes With Catalysts*

The APR Race Midpipes with Catalysts are both 2.5” and are designed as a simple plug and play upgrade. We use T304 stainless steel piping that’s brushed, mandrel bent, and TIG welded to the included catalyst and CNC machined ultra-flat OEM-style 3-bolt-flanges. The system includes new gaskets, bolts and copper plated nuts.



The system includes two proprietary 300-cell GESI high-flow catalyst, which are ideal for forced induction applications. They feature a fully captured substrate brick, which is furnace brazed to the outer mantle and physically captured by the diffuser cones. This helps to prevent rattling, rotation and damage to the substrate, especially on higher horsepower applications.

The APR Race Midpipes with Catalysts are compatible with the factory DP and our Race DP. Race Midpipes (catted or non-catted) are required for Stage 2 along with our Race DP.

*APR Race Midpipes without Catalysts*

The APR Race Midpipes are both 2.5” and are designed as a simple plug and play upgrade. We use T304 stainless steel piping that’s brushed, mandrel bent, and TIG welded to the included CNC machined ultra-flat OEM-style 3-bolt-flanges. The system includes new gaskets, bolts and copper plated nuts.



The APR Race Midpipes are compatible with the factory DP and our Race DP. Race Midpipes (catted or non-catted) are required for Stage 2 along with our Race DP.

*Application Guides*

Audi RS3 (MK3) 2.5 TFSI EVO
Audi TT RS (MK3) 2.5 TFSI EVO

Fits all - NAR and ROW, RHD and LHD. 

Stage 2 is a free upgrade from Stage 1 or 1+ with the purchase of an APR Race DP, otherwise it's $249.99. 

DPK0028 - $799.99 - APR Race DP
MPK0007 - $349.99 - APR Race MP
MPK0008 - $749.99 - APR Race MP w/ Catalyst_


----------

